# WAR Is Declared!!!!



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

On Flatworms die die die.... 

I unforunately do not have anymore salt mix, so I need to run out by next next week to get to big als to get my mix. ho ho ho, I do have a bit of salt left... ho ho ho. See, flatworms and I have a little disagreement, we have for sometime. Just when I got them undercontrol before and was proceeding procure the exit, they were out. then came the neglect for 3 months, now comes the flatworms... War war war, and I have found where they hide out. BACK OF TANK!

die die die!

So when I get my salt mixed and ready to go, I will attach a hose to a pond pump and stick it where the sun doesn't shine and blow the little fraggers out. I will then sucky suck the suckers up, preferably return that water to the tank then sucky suck up some more. Hopefully by this point my attemots to reduce them to a few (lol yeah right) will be a success and I can then add my flatworm exit. DIE DIE DIE... but don't kill my tank .-. <--that is what scares me. I plan to have at least 15 gallons of salt ready and waiting. 100% waterchange and then some. I think I'll weight out a half a pound of carbon and watch the tank like a hawk. 

I hate you disgusting little cretins.... I hate you so much. and you shall die die die die die. 

DIE!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I enjoyed reading. It is like poem about love and hate

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I had another session of suck the flatties out. I am picking up the tempo, hopefully I will see fewer and fewer by the time next week comes. then I will blow them out the corals with a pump.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Try a Coris wrasse - might take care of the problem for you =D

Also, if you want to suck the most of them out, try removing them when the lights are off. Shine a flashlight on an area that is easy to siphon, then wait for them, as they are attracted to the light. Might make your hunting a bit easier


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

wrasse is too small for my tank... err my tank is too small for a wrasse. I will.... see if I have some sort of functioning battery.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

just two cents from uneducated guy

http://www.fishlore.com/fishforum/m...topics/16735-anyone-ever-dealt-flatworms.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I plan to ensure my results with the exit will be good.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


i have ordered flatworm exit, so in the meantime, i hope to see some of your pics regardign the whole process!!! KILL THEM ALL!!!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

pics? I need batteries for my camera. but I coulda shown you the disgusting collection at teh bottom of the 1 gallon bottle I was collecting them + water in.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

so many in only 10 gallons??


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

the tank is almost 2 years old. I think I know what rock brought them in and since silly me didn't quarentine the rock.... I got this. but it is a major problem for me right now hence my need to get as much out as I can before I do the dirty job, and then remove which I see drifting around. I am so gonna have pruny hands


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I did n ot get anywhere near as many this time around. I think they are starting to dwindle. looking forward to the day whe I can blast them out of the rocks and syphon them all up :3


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Sunstar said:


> I did n ot get anywhere near as many this time around. I think they are starting to dwindle. looking forward to the day whe I can blast them out of the rocks and syphon them all up :3


that will be a great day!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am just hesitant as I put about two years of love into that tank (minus the 3 neglected months) and I'd be quite unhappy if I slagged it.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Sunstar said:


> I am just hesitant as I put about two years of love into that tank (minus the 3 neglected months) and I'd be quite unhappy if I slagged it.


this is understandable. there is a lot of coral in your tank to keep safe!
I like the fullness of your 10G


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

almost 2 years old and it has found a happy spot. just the flatworms are ugly at times. rather remove them.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Water is made: Tomorrow war starts. My syphon is producing less and less of my quarry so I feel I should beable to do it without flat lining my tank. Please pray to Possidon for it.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

epic battle tomorrow!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I hope so. I'll tell you how it goes. I am edgy about it to a degree.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Dammit, I'm gonna have to search out wifi in the backwoods of Tennesee to follow this thread!!!



Sunstar said:


> I hope so. I'll tell you how it goes. I am edgy about it to a degree.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am proceeding. Now, they are disliking the poison, I am sucking up any I see struggling.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Goodluck...

Remember to stake a few on toothpicks and hang them in the sand..

Just a warning for any future hitchhikers


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I saw a large clear flatworm go floaty, I sucked it u p. I had a giant flatworm once. it's gone, was really neat mind you.

Been my observation this treatment stresses out the brittle stars. I removed a couple easy to get hold of ones to nem nano.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

How big was the flatworm, it came from outside the rockwork?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

the giant one was a couple inches and that was over a year ago. Haven'[t seen one since. the large clear one was about twice the size of the red ones. 

Starfish DO not like htis, but htey are happy to be moved to other tanks when I can collect them.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

after another 20% waterchange (total of 40% today) things seem to be settling down. I will likely hit the tank again in about 4 - 7 days just ot make sure I got them all and to piss off the stars


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeah looks like a couple made it through :/


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Just got my FWE in the mail. so did all your livestock survive??


are you supposed to remove purigen when dosing, and just use carbon?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

dunno about the puragen, but used carbon and the livestock are still alive. I DID a lot of removal of flatworms for a week or two in advance. There might be a few survivors who hid in shellls or someslag. could be advisable to remove things like shells if you can in advance.


----------

